# NINETEEN PLAYERS CALLED TO U-15 BOYS' NATIONAL TEAM FOR 2019 TORNEO DELLE NAZIONI



## Raggamufin (Apr 23, 2019)

https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2019/04/23/15/08/20190423-news-u15bnt-torneo-delle-nazioni-roster#.XL9HllhFQss.facebook


----------



## Wez (Apr 24, 2019)

Surprisingly few SoCal on that list...


----------



## DefenseWins (Apr 24, 2019)

Wez said:


> Surprisingly few SoCal on that list...


Unfortunately, this is not surprising at all.  Personally, I'm not very familiar with this age group so I can't say if this is warranted or not, but SoCal is never favored in NT selections.


----------



## StrikerOC (Apr 29, 2019)

DefenseWins said:


> Unfortunately, this is not surprising at all.  Personally, I'm not very familiar with this age group so I can't say if this is warranted or not, but SoCal is never favored in NT selections.


Any thoughts on why this is?


----------

